# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کمک راجع به چگونگی درس خوندن

## enters

سلام . امیدوارم بتونید کمکم کنید . چند وقته دارم دیوونه میشم . من امسال سال چهارمم ولی بلد نیستم چه درسی رو چه وقتی بخونم؟ کدوم درس مهمه ؟ من فقط میخوام 7 تا کاغذ بزنم به دیوار اتاق که معرف 7 روز هفته باشه و  هر کاغذ 24 ساعت روز توش باشه و گفته باشه مثلا از این ساعت تا این ساعت چه درسی رو بخونم .
اگر کسی بلده یا از این کاغذ ها داره لطفا واسم آپلود کنه یا شفاهی توضیح بده . ممنون

----------


## xcal

مي خواي كنكورت هم ما بريم بديم؟
اينجوري كه نميشه شما بايد برنامه هفتگي و روزانت رو خودت بر اساس زندگي شخصيت بنويسي . ولي براي برنامه كلي ميتوني محدوده بندي ازمون هاي ازمايشي رو از سايت گزينه 2 و گاج دانلود كني . اگه الان شروع مي كني گزينه مناسبته چون گاجي ها تا حالا دروس پايه تموم كردن

----------


## enters

> مي خواي كنكورت هم ما بريم بديم؟
> اينجوري كه نميشه شما بايد برنامه هفتگي و روزانت رو خودت بر اساس زندگي شخصيت بنويسي . ولي براي برنامه كلي ميتوني محدوده بندي ازمون هاي ازمايشي رو از سايت گزينه 2 و گاج دانلود كني . اگه الان شروع مي كني گزينه مناسبته چون گاجي ها تا حالا دروس پايه تموم كردن


منظورم این بود کدوم درسا اولویت دارن دارن . مثلا زیست رو باید چند برابر ریاضی خوند.

----------


## Shayan

بستگی به ظرفیتتون داره.
هر درس رو هرچقدر باید بخونید که روش تسلط کافی پیدا کنید

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام . امیدوارم بتونید کمکم کنید . چند وقته دارم دیوونه میشم . من امسال سال چهارمم ولی بلد نیستم چه درسی رو چه وقتی بخونم؟ کدوم درس مهمه ؟ من فقط میخوام 7 تا کاغذ بزنم به دیوار اتاق که معرف 7 روز هفته باشه و  هر کاغذ 24 ساعت روز توش باشه و گفته باشه مثلا از این ساعت تا این ساعت چه درسی رو بخونم .
> اگر کسی بلده یا از این کاغذ ها داره لطفا واسم آپلود کنه یا شفاهی توضیح بده . ممنون


دوست عزیز
من میتونم کمکت کنم.
ببینید، باید برنامه ریزی کنید. من این کار رو براتون انجام میدم. در ارتباط باشید.

----------


## shirin

سلام

جدول برنامه ریزی سیناتهرانی رو از اینترنت دانلود کن خیلی خوبه . اهمیتش از این لحاظه که اکثر بچه هاش رتبه زیر صد کنکورند. پوردستمالچی هم از همین برنامه به بچه هاش می ده . کامله کامله هم برنامه ماهیانه داده و هم هفتگی. حتی آموزش هم داده چطوری هر درسو بخونی که بتونی بالای 90 بزنی در کمترین زمان ممکن. برای هر روز  هم بر اساس میزان اهمیت اون درس توی کنکور برنامه مشخصی داده و از همه مهمتر منابع خیلی خوب کمک درسی هم معرفی کرده . 
خودش برنامه هاشو فقط به کسانیکه برای مشاوره پیشش می رن می ده چون من زنگ زدم به دفترش گفتند آزاد نمی فروشیم واسه همین توی اینترنت سرچ کردم یکی دقیق یادم نیست فکر کنم توی سایت دانلودها بود که برای دانلود گذاشته بود برداشتم.   :7:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام
> 
> جدول برنامه ریزی سیناتهرانی رو از اینترنت دانلود کن خیلی خوبه . اهمیتش از این لحاظه که اکثر بچه هاش رتبه زیر صد کنکورند. پوردستمالچی هم از همین برنامه به بچه هاش می ده . کامله کامله هم برنامه ماهیانه داده و هم هفتگی. حتی آموزش هم داده چطوری هر درسو بخونی که بتونی بالای 90 بزنی در کمترین زمان ممکن. برای هر روز  هم بر اساس میزان اهمیت اون درس توی کنکور برنامه مشخصی داده و از همه مهمتر منابع خیلی خوب کمک درسی هم معرفی کرده . 
> خودش برنامه هاشو فقط به کسانیکه برای مشاوره پیشش می رن می ده چون من زنگ زدم به دفترش گفتند آزاد نمی فروشیم واسه همین توی اینترنت سرچ کردم یکی دقیق یادم نیست فکر کنم توی سایت دانلودها بود که برای دانلود گذاشته بود برداشتم.


نسخه ی پیچیده شده رو به بچه ها پیشنهاد میکنید؟  هر کس  نیازهای خاصی داره و ارائه ی خروارها مطالب مشاوره ای به هر شخص میتونه اثر منفی داشته باشه. 
تمام مطالب مشاوره ای که ایشون با هزینه فراوان بهتون میدن  رو میتونید از سایت کنکور در قسمت مشاوره دکتر افشار دانلود کنید.

----------


## maryamsalehi

ظاهرا این سایت بیشتر جنبه تبلیغاتی برای مدیران و مشاورین سایت داره چون به زور می خوان مشاور خودشون یعنی دکتر افشارو تبلیغ کنند . رسالت یک تالار گفتگو این هست که بدور از غرض ورزی و تبلیغات به بازدیدکننده راه حل درست ارائه کنه و نیز اجازه بده هر کس تجربیات خودشو در اختیار دیگران قرار بده 
وگرنه کسانی که پوردستمالچی یا سیناتهرانی رو می شناسند می دونند که این مشاورا اصلا برنامه های سنگین یا بقول معاون انجمن خروارها مطالب مشاوره ای به کسی نمی دن . من دو سال پیش هم از پوردستمالچی توی مدرسمون مشاوره گرفتم و هم از سیناتهرانی بصورت خصوصی و دو سالم می رفتم پیشش . انصافا هردوشون خوبند اما من با روش سیناتهرانی راحت تر بودم. 
چون روش های مطالعه هر درسو خیلی خوب و تخصصی می گه که این باعث می شه آدم در زمان کمتری هر درسو تموم کنه و چون وقت برای تست زدن و مرور زیاد می یاره درصداشم توی کنکور بالا می ره برنامه هاشم هم بصورت ماهیانه است و هم بصورت هفتگی . یعنی شاگرداش آزادند خودشون منطبق با برنامه های مدرسه و علائق خودشون برنامه هاشونو بصورت روزانه یا هفتگی بچینند . اگر هم کسی اینطوری دوست نداشته باشه بهش برنامه روزانه می ده . برنامه هاشم طوریه که تا اول اردیبهشت یکبار کامل همه درسارو آدم خونده 
تنها ایرادش اینه که چون از مهارتهای روانشناسانه ظاهرا خنده داری برای انگیزه دادن و غلبه بر ترس و استرس استفاده می کنه آدم اولش فکر می کنه سر کاره اما با گذشت زمان می بینه که روشهاش انصافا خیلی هم تاثیر گذاره

تازه جناب معاون انجمن که شما می گید تمام مطالب مشاوره ای که آقای تهرانی ارائه کرده رو می تونید از قسمت دکتر افشار دانلود کنید و به نوعی بازدیدکننده رو دچار اشتباه می کنید باید عرض کنم که اصلا سینا تهرانی جزوه یا مطلب آموزشیشو دست بچه هاشم نمی ده و فقط بهشون آموزش می ده چکار کنند . من مطالب دکتر افشار رو هم دیدم اینا به درد کسی که می خواد رتبه عالی بیاره نمی خوره و توی اینترنت و در اکثر سایتها هستش.

قطعا این آقای دکتر افشارم اگه به شهرت سیناتهرانی و پوردستمالچی بود و واقعا می تونست خوب مشاوره بده نمی اومد مطالبش رو رایگان توی این سایت بذاره چون من که هرچی توی سایت شما دیدم که به دردبخور بود مخصوصا آزمون های گزینه دوی شما که برای خواهرم می خواستم دانلود کنم . همشون پولی بودند. 

لطفا اجازه بدید کسانیکه تجربه مشاور خوبو داشتند نظر بدن و بدون مطالعه و شناخت در مورد آدمها قضاوت نکنید

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> ظاهرا این سایت بیشتر جنبه تبلیغاتی برای مدیران و مشاورین سایت داره چون به زور می خوان مشاور خودشون یعنی دکتر افشارو تبلیغ کنند . رسالت یک تالار گفتگو این هست که بدور از غرض ورزی و تبلیغات به بازدیدکننده راه حل درست ارائه کنه و نیز اجازه بده هر کس تجربیات خودشو در اختیار دیگران قرار بده 
> وگرنه کسانی که پوردستمالچی یا سیناتهرانی رو می شناسند می دونند که این مشاورا اصلا برنامه های سنگین یا بقول معاون انجمن خروارها مطالب مشاوره ای به کسی نمی دن . من دو سال پیش هم از پوردستمالچی توی مدرسمون مشاوره گرفتم و هم از سیناتهرانی بصورت خصوصی و دو سالم می رفتم پیشش . انصافا هردوشون خوبند اما من با روش سیناتهرانی راحت تر بودم. 
> چون روش های مطالعه هر درسو خیلی خوب و تخصصی می گه که این باعث می شه آدم در زمان کمتری هر درسو تموم کنه و چون وقت برای تست زدن و مرور زیاد می یاره درصداشم توی کنکور بالا می ره برنامه هاشم هم بصورت ماهیانه است و هم بصورت هفتگی . یعنی شاگرداش آزادند خودشون منطبق با برنامه های مدرسه و علائق خودشون برنامه هاشونو بصورت روزانه یا هفتگی بچینند . اگر هم کسی اینطوری دوست نداشته باشه بهش برنامه روزانه می ده . برنامه هاشم طوریه که تا اول اردیبهشت یکبار کامل همه درسارو آدم خونده 
> تنها ایرادش اینه که چون از مهارتهای روانشناسانه ظاهرا خنده داری برای انگیزه دادن و غلبه بر ترس و استرس استفاده می کنه آدم اولش فکر می کنه سر کاره اما با گذشت زمان می بینه که روشهاش انصافا خیلی هم تاثیر گذاره
> 
> تازه جناب معاون انجمن که شما می گید تمام مطالب مشاوره ای که آقای تهرانی ارائه کرده رو می تونید از قسمت دکتر افشار دانلود کنید و به نوعی بازدیدکننده رو دچار اشتباه می کنید باید عرض کنم که اصلا سینا تهرانی جزوه یا مطلب آموزشیشو دست بچه هاشم نمی ده و فقط بهشون آموزش می ده چکار کنند . من مطالب دکتر افشار رو هم دیدم اینا به درد کسی که می خواد رتبه عالی بیاره نمی خوره و توی اینترنت و در اکثر سایتها هستش.
> 
> قطعا این آقای دکتر افشارم اگه به شهرت سیناتهرانی و پوردستمالچی بود و واقعا می تونست خوب مشاوره بده نمی اومد مطالبش رو رایگان توی این سایت بذاره چون من که هرچی توی سایت شما دیدم که به دردبخور بود مخصوصا آزمون های گزینه دوی شما که برای خواهرم می خواستم دانلود کنم . همشون پولی بودند. 
> 
> لطفا اجازه بدید کسانیکه تجربه مشاور خوبو داشتند نظر بدن و بدون مطالعه و شناخت در مورد آدمها قضاوت نکنید


بینید دستی که نمک نداره ، نداره. کاریشم نمیشه کرد. متاسفانه بعضی ها چشمشون تصمیم میگیره نه عقلشون. در ابتدا باید بگم که دکتر افشار مشاور برجسته ای هستند و فکر نکنید دارید در انجمنی مطلب مینویسید که مشاور با تجربه نداره. جناب افشار ، بنده ، جناب زعفرانچی ، آقای مهدی حسنی در امر مشاوره  و بسیاری از استادان بسیار مطرح در آموزش و راهنمایی دروس مختلف مشغول به فعالیت هستند. 
 شما دانش آموز آقای تهرانی بودید. انواع برنامه های درسی طبق دقیقترین اصول برنامه ریزی دنیا در انجمن ما موجوده. من از مشاوران این سایت هستم. سطح مطالعات مشاورانی که در این سطح مشاوره میدن ، خیلی بالاتر از تصور شماست.
روش مطالعه تمام دروس رو از انجمن های برتر آموزشی بین المللی دریافت میکنیم و بی مزد و بی منت در خدمت بچه ها قرار میدیم. اما جالا که پولی دریافت نمیکنیم شدیم مشاوران بی تجربه و آقای تهرانی شدند بهترین مشاور ایران.
متاسفانه دست مشاوران و دست اندرکاران این انجمن نمک نداره. اگر شما و یا هر کدوم از دوستان بجای انجمن ، در دفاتر مشاوره ای ما بخوان مشاوره بگیرن متوجه میشن هزینه مشاوره یعنی چی. 
حق بعضی ها پرداخت پول زیاد و  غرق شدن در توهم های بهترین مشاوره ای هست. فکر میکنید روش مطالعه و برنامه به شما دادند کار وحشتناک بزرگی کردند؟
خوب برید عضو کانون قلم چی بشید تا تمام مطالب این آقایون رو اونجا دریافت کنید . یا شایدم این آقایون مطالب مخوف و سری دارند که میتونند شما رو رتبه برتر کنند. من با تمام وجود از این انجمن و مشاوران این انجمن و حرمتشان دفاع میکنم و به هیچ وجه حاضر نیستم در این سایت کسی به شما مشاوره رایگان بده.
در پایان سال نتیجه دانش آموزان ما و دانش آموزان دیگر رو مقایسه خواهیم کرد. 

در مورد خودم هم باید بگم که بیش از حد تصور جنابعالی تجربه مشاوره و برنامه ریزی دارم. عضو 5 سازمان و انجمن بین المللی مشاوره و آموزش هستم. 
مشاوره کانون قلم چی رو هم به عهده دارم. مخترع 3 روش مطالعه نوین در دروس تخصصی هستم. عضو انجمن فیزیک ایرانیان ، فیزیک دکتر حسابی و ... هستم. و ...
من و دیگر دوستان نیازی به تبلیغ نداریم. چون مشغول به کار هستیم و فقط به خاطر بچه های کنکوری و ریاست سایت در این مکان مشغول به فعالیت هستیم.
اگر یکبار به همایش های دکتر افشار رفته بودید میفهمیدید که این دو مشاوری که نام بردید ، کار شگفت انگیزی انجام ندادند و تمام مشاوره هایی که میدن  در سراسر کشور داره توسط دیگر مشاوران تدریس میشه.
در ضمن شهرت آقایان تهرانی و پور دستمال چی شما رو مجذوب خودش کرده و تقریبا اجازه نمیده از زندان شهرتشون خارج بشید و بتونید این حقیقت رو درک کنید که هستند کسانی که بجای پول ، هدفشون موفقیت بچه ها و بالا بردن سطح علمی کشور هست.
مطالعات ما در سطح بین المللی صورت میگیره. و در آینده ی نزدیک تیم بین المللی مشاوره که متشکل از 3 مشاور ایرانی و 3 مشاور اروپایی هست رو راه اندازی خواهیم کرد.
البته عقل بعضی انسانهای سطحی نگر به چشمشون هست.

----------


## Araz

> ظاهرا این سایت بیشتر جنبه تبلیغاتی برای مدیران و مشاورین سایت داره چون به زور می خوان مشاور خودشون یعنی دکتر افشارو تبلیغ کنند . رسالت یک تالار گفتگو این هست که بدور از غرض ورزی و تبلیغات به بازدیدکننده راه حل درست ارائه کنه و نیز اجازه بده هر کس تجربیات خودشو در اختیار دیگران قرار بده 
> وگرنه کسانی که پوردستمالچی یا سیناتهرانی رو می شناسند می دونند که این مشاورا اصلا برنامه های سنگین یا بقول معاون انجمن خروارها مطالب مشاوره ای به کسی نمی دن . من دو سال پیش هم از پوردستمالچی توی مدرسمون مشاوره گرفتم و هم از سیناتهرانی بصورت خصوصی و دو سالم می رفتم پیشش . انصافا هردوشون خوبند اما من با روش سیناتهرانی راحت تر بودم. 
> چون روش های مطالعه هر درسو خیلی خوب و تخصصی می گه که این باعث می شه آدم در زمان کمتری هر درسو تموم کنه و چون وقت برای تست زدن و مرور زیاد می یاره درصداشم توی کنکور بالا می ره برنامه هاشم هم بصورت ماهیانه است و هم بصورت هفتگی . یعنی شاگرداش آزادند خودشون منطبق با برنامه های مدرسه و علائق خودشون برنامه هاشونو بصورت روزانه یا هفتگی بچینند . اگر هم کسی اینطوری دوست نداشته باشه بهش برنامه روزانه می ده . برنامه هاشم طوریه که تا اول اردیبهشت یکبار کامل همه درسارو آدم خونده 
> تنها ایرادش اینه که چون از مهارتهای روانشناسانه ظاهرا خنده داری برای انگیزه دادن و غلبه بر ترس و استرس استفاده می کنه آدم اولش فکر می کنه سر کاره اما با گذشت زمان می بینه که روشهاش انصافا خیلی هم تاثیر گذاره
> 
> تازه جناب معاون انجمن که شما می گید تمام مطالب مشاوره ای که آقای تهرانی ارائه کرده رو می تونید از قسمت دکتر افشار دانلود کنید و به نوعی بازدیدکننده رو دچار اشتباه می کنید باید عرض کنم که اصلا سینا تهرانی جزوه یا مطلب آموزشیشو دست بچه هاشم نمی ده و فقط بهشون آموزش می ده چکار کنند . من مطالب دکتر افشار رو هم دیدم اینا به درد کسی که می خواد رتبه عالی بیاره نمی خوره و توی اینترنت و در اکثر سایتها هستش.
> 
> قطعا این آقای دکتر افشارم اگه به شهرت سیناتهرانی و پوردستمالچی بود و واقعا می تونست خوب مشاوره بده نمی اومد مطالبش رو رایگان توی این سایت بذاره چون من که هرچی توی سایت شما دیدم که به دردبخور بود مخصوصا آزمون های گزینه دوی شما که برای خواهرم می خواستم دانلود کنم . همشون پولی بودند. 
> 
> لطفا اجازه بدید کسانیکه تجربه مشاور خوبو داشتند نظر بدن و بدون مطالعه و شناخت در مورد آدمها قضاوت نکنید


دوست عزیز 

در مورد مشاوران انجمنمون ، که جناب معاون سایت سنگ تموم گذاشتند و  جوابتون رو به صورت کامل دادند

در مورد سایت اصلی هم باید بگم ، شا انتظارات نابجایی دارید . 

ما داریم این همه جزوه و سوالات کنکور و ارشد و دکتری و مصاحبه و کارنامه و .... رو به صورت رایگان در اخنیار شما می گذاریم  باز شما میاید میگید سایتمون مطلب به درد بخورش پولی هست  ، واقعا که :1: 

آزمونهای گزینه دو و قلمچی هم جز محصولات فروشگاهمون محسوب می شود و در قبالش کلی زحمت کشیده می شود که همون روز آزمون تو سایت با کمترین قیمت یعنی هزار  تومن قرار می گیرد . تازه اش هم ما کلی آزمون غیر حضوری گزینه دو امسال رو که جز خدمات اختصاصیش هست براتون رایگان گذاشتیم . ولی به قول معاونمون دستمون نمک داره . خب چه میشه کرد . هر جایی همچین افرادی وجود دارند که همیشه معترضند و کاریشون نمیشه کرد

 :24:  :26:  :37:

----------


## Sajad TbT

> بینید دستی که نمک نداره ، نداره. کاریشم نمیشه کرد. متاسفانه بعضی ها چشمشون تصمیم میگیره نه عقلشون. در ابتدا باید بگم که دکتر افشار مشاور برجسته ای هستند و فکر نکنید دارید در انجمنی مطلب مینویسید که مشاور با تجربه نداره. جناب افشار ، بنده ، جناب زعفرانچی ، آقای مهدی حسنی در امر مشاوره  و بسیاری از استادان بسیار مطرح در آموزش و راهنمایی دروس مختلف مشغول به فعالیت هستند. 
>  شما دانش آموز آقای تهرانی بودید. انواع برنامه های درسی طبق دقیقترین اصول برنامه ریزی دنیا در انجمن ما موجوده. من از مشاوران این سایت هستم. سطح مطالعات مشاورانی که در این سطح مشاوره میدن ، خیلی بالاتر از تصور شماست.
> روش مطالعه تمام دروس رو از انجمن های برتر آموزشی بین المللی دریافت میکنیم و بی مزد و بی منت در خدمت بچه ها قرار میدیم. اما جالا که پولی دریافت نمیکنیم شدیم مشاوران بی تجربه و آقای تهرانی شدند بهترین مشاور ایران.
> متاسفانه دست مشاوران و دست اندرکاران این انجمن نمک نداره. اگر شما و یا هر کدوم از دوستان بجای انجمن ، در دفاتر مشاوره ای ما بخوان مشاوره بگیرن متوجه میشن هزینه مشاوره یعنی چی. 
> حق بعضی ها پرداخت پول زیاد و  غرق شدن در توهم های بهترین مشاوره ای هست. فکر میکنید روش مطالعه و برنامه به شما دادند کار وحشتناک بزرگی کردند؟
> خوب برید عضو کانون قلم چی بشید تا تمام مطالب این آقایون رو اونجا دریافت کنید . یا شایدم این آقایون مطالب مخوف و سری دارند که میتونند شما رو رتبه برتر کنند. من با تمام وجود از این انجمن و مشاوران این انجمن و حرمتشان دفاع میکنم و به هیچ وجه حاضر نیستم در این سایت کسی به شما مشاوره رایگان بده.
> در پایان سال نتیجه دانش آموزان ما و دانش آموزان دیگر رو مقایسه خواهیم کرد. 
> 
> در مورد خودم هم باید بگم که بیش از حد تصور جنابعالی تجربه مشاوره و برنامه ریزی دارم. عضو 5 سازمان و انجمن بین المللی مشاوره و آموزش هستم. 
> ...


جناب محمودی میشه این روش های مطالعه ی نوین دروس تخصصی تون رو در اختیار ما (بچه های انجمن) بذارید ؟!! اگه بشه خیلی ممنون میشیم !! 
این نکته رو هم اضافه میکنم ! من حس میکنم چند تا یوزر داخل سایت شده که هدفشون تبلیغ کار آقای تهرانی هست !! این مطالب هم از همون دوستان نشات میگیره !!
بازم ممنون ...  :38:

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> جناب محمودی میشه این روش های مطالعه ی نوین دروس تخصصی تون رو در اختیار ما (بچه های انجمن) بذارید ؟!! اگه بشه خیلی ممنون میشیم !! 
> این نکته رو هم اضافه میکنم ! من حس میکنم چند تا یوزر داخل سایت شده که هدفشون تبلیغ کار آقای تهرانی هست !! این مطالب هم از همون دوستان نشات میگیره !!
> بازم ممنون ...


سلام . داره بررسی میشه . باید ثمر بخشی روش بررسی بشه. اگر انجمن فیزیک و چند دکتر فیزیک روش رو تایید کنه براتون ارسال خواهم کرد.

----------


## Sajad TbT

> سلام . داره بررسی میشه . باید ثمر بخشی روش بررسی بشه. اگر انجمن فیزیک و چند دکتر فیزیک روش رو تایید کنه براتون ارسال خواهم کرد.


بسیــار عــالی ، ممنون ! ایشاالله که تایید میشه و به مــا کمک میکنه روشتون  :38:

----------


## kourosh khan

> ظاهرا این سایت بیشتر جنبه تبلیغاتی برای مدیران و مشاورین سایت داره چون به زور می خوان مشاور خودشون یعنی دکتر افشارو تبلیغ کنند . رسالت یک تالار گفتگو این هست که بدور از غرض ورزی و تبلیغات به بازدیدکننده راه حل درست ارائه کنه و نیز اجازه بده هر کس تجربیات خودشو در اختیار دیگران قرار بده 
> وگرنه کسانی که پوردستمالچی یا سیناتهرانی رو می شناسند می دونند که این مشاورا اصلا برنامه های سنگین یا بقول معاون انجمن خروارها مطالب مشاوره ای به کسی نمی دن . من دو سال پیش هم از پوردستمالچی توی مدرسمون مشاوره گرفتم و هم از سیناتهرانی بصورت خصوصی و دو سالم می رفتم پیشش . انصافا هردوشون خوبند اما من با روش سیناتهرانی راحت تر بودم. 
> چون روش های مطالعه هر درسو خیلی خوب و تخصصی می گه که این باعث می شه آدم در زمان کمتری هر درسو تموم کنه و چون وقت برای تست زدن و مرور زیاد می یاره درصداشم توی کنکور بالا می ره برنامه هاشم هم بصورت ماهیانه است و هم بصورت هفتگی . یعنی شاگرداش آزادند خودشون منطبق با برنامه های مدرسه و علائق خودشون برنامه هاشونو بصورت روزانه یا هفتگی بچینند . اگر هم کسی اینطوری دوست نداشته باشه بهش برنامه روزانه می ده . برنامه هاشم طوریه که تا اول اردیبهشت یکبار کامل همه درسارو آدم خونده 
> تنها ایرادش اینه که چون از مهارتهای روانشناسانه ظاهرا خنده داری برای انگیزه دادن و غلبه بر ترس و استرس استفاده می کنه آدم اولش فکر می کنه سر کاره اما با گذشت زمان می بینه که روشهاش انصافا خیلی هم تاثیر گذاره
> 
> تازه جناب معاون انجمن که شما می گید تمام مطالب مشاوره ای که آقای تهرانی ارائه کرده رو می تونید از قسمت دکتر افشار دانلود کنید و به نوعی بازدیدکننده رو دچار اشتباه می کنید باید عرض کنم که اصلا سینا تهرانی جزوه یا مطلب آموزشیشو دست بچه هاشم نمی ده و فقط بهشون آموزش می ده چکار کنند . من مطالب دکتر افشار رو هم دیدم اینا به درد کسی که می خواد رتبه عالی بیاره نمی خوره و توی اینترنت و در اکثر سایتها هستش.
> 
> قطعا این آقای دکتر افشارم اگه به شهرت سیناتهرانی و پوردستمالچی بود و واقعا می تونست خوب مشاوره بده نمی اومد مطالبش رو رایگان توی این سایت بذاره چون من که هرچی توی سایت شما دیدم که به دردبخور بود مخصوصا آزمون های گزینه دوی شما که برای خواهرم می خواستم دانلود کنم . همشون پولی بودند. 
> 
> لطفا اجازه بدید کسانیکه تجربه مشاور خوبو داشتند نظر بدن و بدون مطالعه و شناخت در مورد آدمها قضاوت نکنید


والا من موندم که چرا بعضی ادما اینقدر ناسپاسن اینجا اولا خمره رنگ ریزی و دکان کاسبی نیست هرکسی هرچی رو بلده میگه و دیکران رو راهنمایی میکنه شمایین که میاین میگین تهرانی و فلان و فلان و تهیه کن...ما میگیم این راه و این چاه بچه ها خودشون میتونین تشخیص بدن چی به چیه...من همین جا از دوست عزیزو مشاور سایت میخوام هزینه برنامه ریزی هاشو بیشترم کنه...چون زحمتی که داره بسی بیشتر از درامدشه تازه اگه بشه اسمشم درامد گذاشت...اوناییم که میگن ما کاسبیم خدمتشون عرض کنم من پست و عنوانم بدون هیج چشم داشتی بهشون میدم و انصراف میدم....ما دیگه رفتیم..مارو باش دلمون به حال کی میسوزه

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> والا من موندم که چرا بعضی ادما اینقدر ناسپاسن اینجا اولا خمره رنگ ریزی و دکان کاسبی نیست هرکسی هرچی رو بلده میگه و دیکران رو راهنمایی میکنه شمایین که میاین میگین تهرانی و فلان و فلان و تهیه کن...ما میگیم این راه و این چاه بچه ها خودشون میتونین تشخیص بدن چی به چیه...من همین جا از دوست عزیزو مشاور سایت میخوام هزینه برنامه ریزی هاشو بیشترم کنه...چون زحمتی که داره بسی بیشتر از درامدشه تازه اگه بشه اسمشم درامد گذاشت...اوناییم که میگن ما کاسبیم خدمتشون عرض کنم من پست و عنوانم بدون هیج چشم داشتی بهشون میدم و انصراف میدم....ما دیگه رفتیم..مارو باش دلمون به حال کی میسوزه


سلام کوروش عزیز. دوستان کنکوری خودشون در این مورد قضاوت خواهند کرد و صحبتهای ما از طرف مدیریت سایت مورد حمایت قرار گرفته و خوشحالم از اینکه در این سایت جایی برای اینجور افراد نیست.
در هر حال همونطور که همه دوستان میدونن ، ما بدون هیچ چشم داشتی داریم فعالیت میکنیم و به این کار علاقه زیادی داریم. من از همین جا به شما ، مدیریت سایت ، مدیران انجمنها ، اساتید گرامی و دیگر بزرگواران خسته نباشید میگم.

----------


## kourosh khan

> سلام کوروش عزیز. دوستان کنکوری خودشون در این مورد قضاوت خواهند کرد و صحبتهای ما از طرف مدیریت سایت مورد حمایت قرار گرفته و خوشحالم از اینکه در این سایت جایی برای اینجور افراد نیست.
> در هر حال همونطور که همه دوستان میدونن ، ما بدون هیچ چشم داشتی داریم فعالیت میکنیم و به این کار علاقه زیادی داریم. من از همین جا به شما ، مدیریت سایت ، مدیران انجمنها ، اساتید گرامی و دیگر بزرگواران خسته نباشید میگم.


خواهش میکنم دوست عزیز...ایشالا همیشه موفق باشی

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> خواهش میکنم دوست عزیز...ایشالا همیشه موفق باشی


مرسی کوروش عزیز.
موفق و پیروز باشی.

----------

